# Norwich EHS show 19/7/09 CANCELLED



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

*19th July: The Eastern Herpetological Society Summer Show*
*Location:* Royal British Legion Norwich, (Edmund Bacon Court), Aylsham Rd, Norwich, NR3 2HF

Due to the lack of interest by many breeders and being totally let down by others, last night we sadly took the decision to cancel the July EHS show.

No table deposit cheques had yet been banked and the cheques themselves will be returned to the breeders that bothered to book tables/send deposits by the due date.

We have always held a busy and successful show with 60+ tables and 600+ members of the public entering the show, so this decision has been taken to avoid running a disappointing show from the pubilcs point of view so as not to put them off attending the November show.

We have had more interest for our end of year November show than this July show, and as such we still plan to go ahead with it, as we have since 1990.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh NOOOOOOOOO...... I was so looking forward to coming along too........

What a shame for you after all the time and trouble that you must've gone to.... something to do with the tricky financial times I guess, what a pain though  

I'll definitely be there in November - not to sell but to browse and possibly a little purchase or two


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

thats a real shame but i gess that gives me more time to save :2thumb:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

thats not good mate................ill be there in november anyway...:no1:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Doh! I just planned a big day out with a few mates that couldnt make the BRAS show. Ah well, we will be at the next show anyway! I better let them know! :blush:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

NOOO!!! That was going to be my first ever reptile show, I was so looking forward to it I have to wait now till november, but it does give me time to persuade my parents to let me buy something.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

One would hope that those timewasters who were unwilling to put down deposits and let down the organisers will be at the back of the queue for getting tables in November?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Tables are always booked on a first come first served basis. We have already had lots of interest in the November show (more than for the July show!)

The lack of interest I think was partly caused by it being early in the season and partly by the misconception that Nowich is miles away. It only took 3 hours to get up to Doncaster IHS, 2 hours to London and 2 hours to the Midlands. Not as 'out of the way' as everyone thinks!


----------



## Josh1991 (Mar 14, 2009)

As much as I am dissapointed. I'm kinda glad 'cos I would have had no money for this years show, but will now be saving up for the end of the year!! :2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Bump this up for this weekend


----------



## amiz (Feb 18, 2009)

Boooo I was really looking forward to the show I've been crazying my other half for week and we where going to try and get new Exo for the electric gecko. Anyone know where the best place to get one will be how


----------

